# WinCC 6.0 Importieren/exportieren in Excel



## Cosi (17 März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin der Neue und habe gleich ein Problem.
Vorweg, ich kenne mich so gut wie gar nicht mit WinCC aus.

Problem ist: Ich muss einige Variablen in WinCC ändern und dazu habe ich ein bestehendes Projekt in Excel exportiert. ( Klappte auch wunderbar.. ein wenig Stolz bin ich ja ) 
Danach habe ich die Variablen in Excel verändert und wollte nun die geänderte Excel-Tabelle wieder importieren.
Dazu bin ich unter dem Excel Reiter "WinCC"-->"Projektmappe erstellen"--> "neues Projekt erstellen" gegangen und habe ein neues Projekt erstellt.
Alles wunderbar, das nue Projekt sieht dem alten zwar ähnlich, nur viele Sachen fehlen auch. Viele Variablen, Grafikbilder u.s.w fehlen. Die "Ordnerstruktur" ist aber vorhanden, nur so gut wie leer. ( Hunderte Variablen fehlen )
Was mache ich falsch??? Importiert/Exportiert Excel nicht alle Daten des Projektes?
Muss ich von Hand Ordner des alten Projektes in das Neue verschieben?
Stimmen eventuell irgendwelche Pfadangaben nicht mehr?

Fragen über Fragen
MfG Cosi


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

So nach mehreren Versuchen gebe ich nun auf und werde die Variablen von Hand im Projekt selber ändern.
Trotzdem wäre ich für nen Tipp dankbar, wie man das mit Excel erledigen kann, weil es in WinCC selber doch erheblich mehr Aufwand ist.
Dieses wird nicht meine letzte Fleißarbeit in WinCC bleiben.


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

Hallo Cosi,
wenn du nur Variablen ändern musst versuche es mal mit dem Tool "TAG Export Import". Das findest du unter WinCC->Tools. Eventuell musst du es nachinstallieren.
Mit dem Tool kannst du die Variablen exportieren, im Excel bearbeiten und wieder importieren. Funktioniert ganz ordentlich ;-))
Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

Hallo Cosi,
wenn du nur Variablen ändern musst versuche es mal mit dem Tool "TAG Export Import". Das findest du unter WinCC->Tools. Eventuell musst du es nachinstallieren.
Mit dem Tool kannst du die Variablen exportieren, im Excel bearbeiten und wieder importieren. Funktioniert ganz ordentlich ;-))
Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

Mahlzeit,

du mußt ersteinaml dein Project in WinCC öffnen und danach Excel starten.
Mit dem WinCC AddIn liest du dieses Project dann ein.(Projectmappe ertsellen mit bereits vorhandenem Projekt(oder es heisst so ähnlich)). im normalfall sollte eigentlich dann das bereits geöffnette project eingelesen werden.
jetzt kannst du deine daten ändern.
um die änderungen in dein Project zu bekommen benutzt du am besten das symbol mit dem kleinen blauen pfeil nach unten in der symbolleiste.
in dem folgenden dialog kannst du die tabellen aussuchen, die nach wincc zurückschreiben willst. nimm am besten alle und und setz den haken für "nur änderungen".
danach sollten alle werte in WinCC geändert sein.
Wenn du allerdings mit der mappe ein komplett neues projekt erstellen möchtest, so legt der erste download nur das projekt an. du musst den download nochmal starten und alles schreiben, nicht nur die änderungen.

zum thema fehlende grafiken und so weiter: dieses tool ist nur für massendaten gedacht, also nur variablen, alarm und alles was dzu gehört(archive, verbindungen, strukturen,  meldekalssen usw.)

ich hoffe des hat a weng geholfen...


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich habe mich ein wenig falsch Ausgedrückt. Es sind eigentlich keine Variablen, sondern viel mehr Adressen. Die DB Werte eines alten Projektes müssen geändert werden. Also DB120 ändern in DB14.
Jetzt habe ich einmal begonnen es im Projekt zu ändern und werde es so auch beenden, sonst komme ich nur durcheinander
Wenn dies beendet ist, also so in 1-2 Tagen, werde ich mich an euren Vorschlägen probieren. 
Wie schon gesagt, das ist nicht das letzte Projekt dieser Art und ich merke jetzt schon, was das für eine "Scheiss" Maloche ist.
Nochmals danke für die Tips, ich melde mich sobald ich es ausprobieren kann.

MfG Cosi


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

also mit suchen und ersetzen im markierten bereich geht das ruck zuck in der exelmappe...


----------



## Cosi (17 März 2005)

Also das liess mir jetzt doch keine Ruhe

Ich habe aus dem Original Projekt nun wieder eine Projektmappe erstellt und zu Testzwecken ein paar Adressen in Excel geändert. Danach ein neues WinCC Projekt erstellt und wie du schon beschrieben hast, legt er das Projekt an, ohne die Daten. Nun wollte ich den von dir beschriebenen 2ten Download machen, nur da blicke ich nicht ganz durch. 
Wie stelle ich das den an? 
Ich kann doch nur wieder ein neues Projekt erstellen, oder ein vorhandenes öffnen. Öffne ich das vorhandene, schreibt er mir eine Exceltabbelle natürlich ohne jede Adresse, da er sie ja neu generiert.
Erstelle ich ein neues WinCC Projekt, erstellt er mir das, aber dieses ist natürlich auch wieder leer.
Also wie ist das gemeint mit dem 2ten Download?

MfG Cosi


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

drück nach dem erstellen des Projektes aus Excel heraus auf den Blauen Pfeil, der nach unten zeigt. die verbindung zwischen Projekt und excelmappe müsste ja noch bestehen. Ich hab das genaue menü leider nicht mehr im kopf und im moment auch kein WinCC V6 zur hand.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2005)

Wollte mich hier nochmal für die Antworten bedanken. Danke.
Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert.
Ich denke ich werde euch hier noch weiterhin belästigen, da ich mich wohl in Step 7 und WinCC einarbeiten werde.


----------



## Mephisto (7 November 2012)

Hallo!

Ich muss dieses Thema nun wieder anreißen:
Ich muss am Field PG eines Kunden ein WinCC V6.0 SP4 Programm erweitern. Jedoch hat dieses PG kein Import/Export Tool installiert und auch kein Excel Onboard. Excel darf ich nicht drauf spielen (Lizenz), also wollte ich das Import/Export Tool der Smart Tools installieren. Das PG ist mit W2k Prof aufgesetzt. Meine WinCC V6.0 SP4 DVD meint aber, dass ich nur installieren kann, wenn WinXP vorhanden ist. Ich hab auch noch eine WinCC V6.2 DVD, die zwar W2k akzeptiert, dafür aber den installierten SQL Server anmault.
Gibt es dieses Import/Export Tool irgendwo extra als Donwload?

mfg mephisto


----------



## Approx (7 November 2012)

Die Smart Tools funzen in der Tat nur auf einem Rechner auf dem bereits Excel unter XP installiert ist. Siehe auch Kompatibilitätsliste von Big S.
Speziell für V6.0 LINK
Gruß Approx


----------

